# Samsung Smart TV verbindet sich nicht mit Fritz Box



## Flow133 (14. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines problem mit meinem Smart TV. Der TV (UE32H6470SSXZG) verbindet sich seit neuestem nicht mehr mit meiner Fritz Box 6490. Ich bekomme immer eine falsche IP (169.254.227.76 /16) zugewiesen. Mein normaler IP-Range ist 192.168.178.0 /24.
Verbunden wird der TV über ein Fritz Repeater 1750E, welcher über LAN an der Fritz Box hängt (Box ist im Keller, sonst kein Wlan-Empfang), Wlan an der Fritz Box selber ist ausgeschaltet.
Was ich bislang versucht habe: 
-Mac-Adresse des TV von der Fritz Box gelöscht
-Factory Reset vom TV
-IP-Adresse manuell am TV eingeben; da gibts zwar Verbindung zum Wlan, jedoch nicht ins Internet
-TV auf 2,4 GHz und 5GHz angemeldet
So langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter, hat von euch einer ne idee?

Greez Flow133


----------



## XiruFTW (15. November 2016)

Trag doch mal die MAC-Adresse des TVs in die Liste der erlaubten Geräte auf der FritzBox ein und gib dem TV eine feste IP.


----------



## Flow133 (15. November 2016)

Hab ich auch schon gemacht, bringt gar nix


----------



## aloha84 (15. November 2016)

Ist DHCP am Router aktiviert?
Der 169er Adressbereich spricht für eine APIPA-Adresse --> Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dein TV bekommt genau 0-Verbindung zum Router bzw. bekommt gar keine Adresse geliefert.
TV schon mal mit Lan-Kabel getestet?


----------



## Flow133 (16. November 2016)

Lan Kabel geht leider nicht, da zu weit weg ...


----------



## blautemple (17. November 2016)

Die 169er Adressen sind wie schon gesagt die APIPA Adressen, ergo hat dein Fernseher überhaupt keine Verbindung zum DHCP-Server vom Router...
Funktionieren denn andere Geräte an dem Repeater?


----------



## Flow133 (17. November 2016)

So, Fehler ist gefunden. Ein Mitbewohner von mir hat seinen eigenen WLan-Router zwischen Fritz Box und Repeater gehängt. Den Router abgehängt und dann gings wieder.
Danke euch für eure Vorschläge und Mühen.


----------

